# VQ35DE Timing set-up at TDC compression



## unclronny (Sep 26, 2020)

I replaced my Water pump and in so doing believe I let the primary chain slip a tooth or two. So I pulled the timing case cover, probably letting the chain slip a little more when taking off the harmonic balancer. I'm replacing the primary chain and primary chain tensioner and guides while here. My question is this: I've got the crank set at TDC compression stroke and the cam sprockets on the water pump side of motor lined up easily according to the FSM but because of the valve spings the cams on the other side wont rest to line up per the FSM which says the marks should run parallel with the cylinder beneath them, instead they will only rest where the marks are exactly parallel to the marks on the water pump side cam sprockets. Ive rotated them many times they keep resting in the same places.





















Any insight would sure be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From your pictures I can see where the bank 1 cam sprockets are in the wrong position. It looks like the bank 1 large sprocket is off by 6 or 7 teeth. That sure was a lot of movement. I would assume that you haven't touched the two small chain assemblies so the timing there should be good. With the large chain removed and the crank sitting at TDC, are you able to turn the bank 1 intake cam counterclockwise back to where it should be. If yes, then set the timing for the big chain. Go back and double check all the timing marks for the proper setting.


----------



## unclronny (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, Thank you for replying, that's correct I have not touched the two secondary chain assemblies and Yes I was able to turn bank one to the right place (it would stay put if i got it to exactly the right spot) and then get the primary chain on it. all mating marks on all 3 chains are exactly where they are suppose to be now. according to the FSM. I cranked the engine by hand quite a few rotations until I got TDC again and all the marks were correct again. But while doing this cranking by hand couldnt help but notice the bank 2 side VVT cam sprocket doing a lot of jumping and making noise while the one on bank 1 didnt do much jumping or making noise at all. Im going to disassemble the bank 2 VVT cam sprocket tonight to see whats going on with it.


----------

